
Explore Simpson's Paradox - mercurybench
https://mercurybench.itch.io/explore-simpsons-paradox
======
mercurybench
A new graphical and "explorable explanation" of Simpson's paradox (in
statistics). Features a comic, HTML sliders and cake.

